# BLASC aktualisiert weit WotLK keine Charakter Daten mehr



## Rouge Power 4 ever (19. November 2008)

Hey,
ich habe folendes Problem: seit dem Releas von "Wrath of the Lich King" aktualisiert BLASX2 keine Charakter Daten mehr. Hatte damals die Addons aus dem alten WoW Ordner kopiert un in den Add-On Ordner von WotLK gesteckt.

Wenn ich zudem im Tray auf das Icon Doppelklicke öffnet es zwar den CLient aber wenn ich auf "Login prüfen" klicke kommt imemr "Benutzername oder Passwort falsch." obwohl dort genau die Daten von meinem Buffed Account eingegeben sind-

Brauche dringend Hilfe !!! 

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


FOR THE HORD !!!​


----------



## Dormelosch (20. November 2008)

Hallo und einen schönen Tag,

ich bekomme bei meinem Char nur folgendes zu sehen:

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 25165824 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1966080 bytes) in /var/tmp/murloc/smarty/template_c/%2Fvar%2Fwww%2Fmurloc%2Fapplication%2Fmodules%2Fwowdb%2Fviews%2Fscripts%2F^%%B3^B34^B349C4D8%%view.tpl.php on line 546

Es geht um Dormelosch! http://wowdata.buffed.de/?c=59684
Ich würde mich freuen wenn das endlich behoben wird.

Zusätzlich werden mir noch immer kein Inventar und keine Bankfächer angezeigt - der einzige Grund warum Buffed einen Vorteil gegenüber dem Armory hat. Wäre erfreut wann das auch wieder funktionieren würde.

Vielen Dank,
Dormelosch


----------



## Affe007 (20. November 2008)

Hiho hab das gleiche Problem, Fehler:
Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 25165824 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1966080 bytes) in /var/tmp/murloc/smarty/template_c/%2Fvar%2Fwww%2Fmurloc%2Fapplication%2Fmodules%2Fwowdb%2Fviews%2Fscripts%2F^%%B3^B34^B349C4D8%%view.tpl.php on line 546

wenn ich http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/3926462 aufrufen möchte, bei allen anderen Chars gehts...


----------



## Astaramsis (23. November 2008)

Bei mir ist genau das selbe, mein Main-Char wird nicht angezeigt, alle anderen funktionieren einwandfrei...

Übrigens wird der Char korrekt angezeigt, wenn man bei Buffed ausgeloggt ist, vielleicht hilft das ja bei der Fehlersuche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taschendieb (23. November 2008)

Habe das selbe Problem bei meinem Mainchar


Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 25165824 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1966080 bytes) in /var/tmp/murloc/smarty/template_c/%2Fvar%2Fwww%2Fmurloc%2Fapplication%2Fmodules%2Fwowdb%2Fviews%2Fscripts%2F^%%B3^B34^B349C4D8%%view.tpl.php on line 546

Stimmt, wenn ich ausgeloggt bin, hab ich das Problem nicht...


----------



## commanderghost (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

seit der Installation von WotLK, funktioniert der Upload der Char Daten über Blasc nicht mehr.

Dazu muss ich sagen, dass bei der Installation des Addons WoW automatisch in einen anderen öffentlichen Ordner kopiert wurde.
(Wegen Sicherstellung der Admin Rechte bei Vista64 zum spielen). Auch Blasc wird mit Administratorrechten gestartet.

Ein Upload scheint aber nicht mehr zu funktionieren, eine Fehlermeldung erhalte ich jedoch nicht. Vor dem Addon, lief alles bestens wie man am bestehenden veralteten Profil sehen kann.

Was kann ich tun damit es wieder funktioniert?

LG
commanderghost


----------



## redfox3d (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem bei Blasc,
allerdings unter Win XP Professional (32-Bit) !

Die Char-Daten werden zwar noch übertragen,
mein Profil bei Buffed stimmt, aber das Autolog
zeigt nichts mehr an. Ich hab nach dem 8.11. noch
gespielt, nur Blasc hat's irgendwie nicht gemerkt !


----------



## Technocrat (4. Dezember 2008)

Geht mir exakt genauso, aber diese Postings bringen es nicht - jede Woche wird ein Thread erstellt, Dutzende Leute sagen, das sie dasselbe Problem haben, der Moderator gelobt baldige Bessserung und passieren tut nichts.

Mir kann das egal sein, denn ich zahle ja nichts...  vielleich kommt ja nächstes Jahr irgenwann mal wieder ein neues Autoblog.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (4. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Geht mir exakt genauso, aber diese Postings bringen es nicht - jede Woche wird ein Thread erstellt, Dutzende Leute sagen, das sie dasselbe Problem haben, der Moderator gelobt baldige Bessserung und passieren tut nichts.
> 
> Mir kann das egal sein, denn ich zahle ja nichts...  vielleich kommt ja nächstes Jahr irgenwann mal wieder ein neues Autoblog.



so sieht es aus. es ist kostenlos, mehr als bescheid sagen kann man halt nicht. mich betrifft dieses problem schon mehr als ein halbes jahr. mal gehts, mal geht es nicht.


----------



## Gimlimeister (6. Dezember 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> so sieht es aus. es ist kostenlos, mehr als bescheid sagen kann man halt nicht. mich betrifft dieses problem schon mehr als ein halbes jahr. mal gehts, mal geht es nicht.



so isses, immer größe töne, es wird bald behoben und nix passiert, seit wotlk geht der autoblog net mehr, die charaktere werden aber level mäßig korrekt angezeigt, komisch oder? von signaturen bzw visitenkarten die net gehen, siehe unten, labern die auch schon ewig es tut sich was, ich lach mich tot, na ja, premium is gekündigt ..


----------



## Lycette (9. Dezember 2008)

hallo

ich hab dieses problem auch seit 2.11. 
Mein Main wird mir mit 80 angezeigt, meinen Todesritter den ich erstellt hab und auf lvl 62 hab, ist auch da.
Die 2 chars, die ich von meinem 2ten account transferiert habe werden mir allerdings nicht angezeit, obwohl ichs eingestellt hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe das das Problem bald behoben wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG


----------



## ZAM (9. Dezember 2008)

Lycette schrieb:


> Die 2 chars, die ich von meinem 2ten account transferiert habe werden mir allerdings nicht angezeit, obwohl ichs eingestellt hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Char und Realmname?


----------



## Gimlimeister (9. Dezember 2008)

hier meister zam, bekommt man auch ma ne stellungnahme zu den problemen? wieso geht der autotblog seit erscheinen wotlk net mehr? is das so schwer mal zu antworten? ....


----------



## Kindara (10. Dezember 2008)

Naja, mein Mainchar ist auch seit ner Woche nicht aktualisiert. Das Autoblog hab ich eh schon abgeschrieben. Ich vermute mal, die Verarbeitungskapazitäten der Server und Entwickler liegen momentan im Bereich WAR - die Ursprünge der Seite kamen ja auch mal von DAoC aus, von daher ist es durchaus verständlich, das persönliche Interessen die Leute auch zu "Nachfolgespielen" bringen, wodurch dort auch mehr Erfahrung und Spass an Weiterentwicklungen aufgebaut wird.


----------



## DerGefallee (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, dies is die 2te anfrage wieso meine chars nicht bei buffed drin sind...habe täglich seit 3wochen nen uplod gemacht (WoW CHarakterdaten übertragen) doch bis heute ist keiner meiner chars bei Mybuffed zu sehn...woran liegt das??? BlascPROFILER is im game auch aktive (wird allerdings ne veraltete version angezeigt troz täglichen update versuchen) Blasc scheint auch meine daten zu senden nur irgendwie scheint bei buffed nichts anzukommen... hoffe mir kann wer helfen würde mich sehr freuen wen meine chars entlich bei buffed stehn würden!!!


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2008)

Nach dem nächsten Beenden von WoW wechsel in das Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\[Dein Accountname]\SavedVariables\  innerhalb deines WoW-Verzeichnisses und schicke die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua (nicht .bak) an support@buffed.de mit Link auf diesen Thread hier.
Dann kann man das Problem besser analysieren.

Sollte die Datei nicht in diesem Verzeichnis existieren, ist entweder das Add-on BLASCProfiler nicht aktiviert für deine Charaktere im Spiel oder WoW besitzt nicht die nötigen Schreibrechte im Ordner SavedVariables (passiert bei Vista ganz gern mal).


----------



## DerGefallee (11. Dezember 2008)

Im verzeichnis WTF/Account/ befindet sich dieser ordner nicht sondern nur der ordner mit meinem LoginNamen und darin KOPLETT leere ordner mit meinen char namen (wobei die horden chars dort nicht mal drin sind...was mich auch verwundert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) BLASCprofiler is jedoch Aktive! was nun? hoffe nicht das das heist das ich meine chars bei buffed nicht auf die seite bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2008)

\WTF\Account\*[Dein WoW-Accountname]*\SavedVariables\
Datei darin: BLASCProfiler.lua


----------



## DerGefallee (11. Dezember 2008)

SavedVariables existiert nicht! in diesem verzeichnis ;(


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2008)

DerGefallee schrieb:


> SavedVariables existiert nicht! in diesem verzeichnis ;(



Dann kann auch nichts hochgeladen werden, wenn von WoW nichts abgelegt wird. 
Du hast nicht zufällig Windows VISTA (32 oder 64 bit) und WoW in c:\Programme installiert?


----------



## Lewellyn (11. Dezember 2008)

Huhu.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab das selbe Problem mit War.
Ich bekomme BLASC einfach nicht ans laufen.
Steht immer nur da das die Daten so schnell wie möglich eingebaut werden und das zur Zeit die Welt geladen wird. 
Passiert aber nichts.
Ich hab Vista /32  aber War in einer anderen Partition gespeichert.


----------



## DerGefallee (12. Dezember 2008)

Jubb have Vista (Home Premium) und ja WoW  is unter c:programme ... kommen wir grad den prob auf die spur? ^^ *hoffnungsvollgugg*


----------



## Nomadenseele (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe angehakt, dass die von mir erlenten rezepte übertragen werden sollen. Leider sind sie weder in der persönlichen Datenbank noch erscheinen sie im Autoblog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## ZAM (13. Dezember 2008)

Die Übertragung passiert schon - die Daten sind auch da - nur noch ausgeblendet. Es kommt noch ein Rechtesystem hinzu um die Sachen anzuzeigen


----------



## Nomadenseele (15. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir wird zwar die Skillung übertragen, aber sonst nichts. Keine Lev-Ups, kein Rezepte, kein Ruf, einfach gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Nomadenseele (15. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Übertragung passiert schon - die Daten sind auch da - nur noch ausgeblendet. Es kommt noch ein Rechtesystem hinzu um die Sachen anzuzeigen



Achso, danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Ocian (15. Dezember 2008)

Dies passiert, weil an dem Projekt noch gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Gimlimeister (15. Dezember 2008)

gibts hier IRGENDJEMAND der mal fragen zu problemen beantworten kann?????????????????????

nich zu fassen langsam ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erwo (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

genau Abo-Zahlen kennt im Moment wohl nur Funcom selbst.



trippleass schrieb:


> Ich würde die Englische Version nehmen. Die hat Tits und alle Fatalitys.
> Von der deutschen und US-Version würde ich abraten. Wenn schnon AOC, dann die englische Version.



Habe die englische Version, aber der Unterschied zur deutschen ist nicht sehr gross...

Ansonsten kann man zu den Abo - Zahlen maximal die Spieldauer der Leute zählen.
Und ein wenig raten.

http://www.buffed.de/page/2376/spielzeiten

Das sind die Zahlen der aktuellen Spiele.

Und da steht AOC garnicht mal so schlecht da ,)

Persönlich habe ich den Client aber nicht drauf, mir sind die Zahlen da wurscht,
hauptsache macht Fun *bäh* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Dezember 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Habe die englische Version, aber der Unterschied zur deutschen ist nicht sehr gross...


Finde den englischen auch besser. Ein Unterschied hast du zB auch in den Dialogen mit NPCs. In der Originalsprache sind die schon bissl knackiger oder haben 'nen recht subtilen Humor durch Wortspielereien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erwo (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich spiele auch die englische Version in deutsch ,)

Ist nicht so anstrengend für nach dem Feierabend, muss schon auf der
Arbyte dauernd englische Texte lesen, des nervt nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als alter Ossi hatte ich Russisch in der Schule, von daher... ,)


Die gesprochenen Texte sind zwar mitunter ganz nett, aber nunja...

Wenns das generell nicht gäbe, wär auch kein Beinbruch, daher stört es mich
nicht falls es in deutsch weniger sind.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2008)

Kindara schrieb:


> Naja, mein Mainchar ist auch seit ner Woche nicht aktualisiert. Das Autoblog hab ich eh schon abgeschrieben. Ich vermute mal, die Verarbeitungskapazitäten der Server und Entwickler liegen momentan im Bereich WAR - die Ursprünge der Seite kamen ja auch mal von DAoC aus, von daher ist es durchaus verständlich, das persönliche Interessen die Leute auch zu "Nachfolgespielen" bringen, wodurch dort auch mehr Erfahrung und Spass an Weiterentwicklungen aufgebaut wird.



Nein - Der Fokus liegt auch weiter auf der WoW-DB. Die WAR-DB profitiert aus den Entwicklungen und umgekehrt. 

Wegen den Char-Updates - ich kann es grad nicht prüfen. Die Darstellung der Charseiten (wie schon in einem anderen Thread hier im Support-Forum erwähnt) generieren grad einen zu hohe Speicherlast bei vollständigen Char-Daten. Das ist wie gesagt bereits behoben, aber momentan auf dem Testserver, weil noch ein Rechtesystem und ein paar neue Features hinzukommen. Die Fertigstellung hat leider in der vergangenen Woche nicht geklappt - diese Woche sollte es aber drin sein.

Btw. die Detail-Itemsuche ist wieder da. http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list?startsearch=1


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2008)

Gimlimeister schrieb:


> gibts hier IRGENDJEMAND der mal fragen zu problemen beantworten kann?????????????????????
> 
> nich zu fassen langsam ...
> 
> ...



Ein weniger aggressiver Tonfall führt auch zu Reaktionen. :-) Außerdem gibt es hier im Forum noch mehr Threads zum Thema, wo bereits Antworten gegeben wurden.


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2008)

DerGefallee schrieb:


> Jubb have Vista (Home Premium) und ja WoW  is unter c:programme ... kommen wir grad den prob auf die spur? ^^ *hoffnungsvollgugg*



Jau - das Rechtesystem von Vista "sucked". WoW hat offensichtlich keine Berechtigung in seine eigenen Ordner zu schreiben. Was merkwürdig ist, denn die config.wtf für generelle Spieleinstellungen wird geschrieben - jedoch tiefer, also in den SavedVariables-Ordnern wird nichts abgelegt, weil der Ordner nicht angelegt werden kann.


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2008)

Lewellyn schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WAR-Chars werden hochgeladen - die mybuffed-Profil-Zuordnung gibt es aber noch nicht.


----------



## Gimlimeister (16. Dezember 2008)

> Ein weniger aggressiver Tonfall führt auch zu Reaktionen. :-)


achja, intressant, ich hab hier mehrmals normal gefragt und keine antwort bekommen, auf mesages schon gar nicht, also was erwartest du von der kundschaft? vergleiche aus weiteren verkäufer/kunde - verhältnissen spar ich mir lieber, dann würdest du die unzufriedenheit vll. verstehen.




> Wegen den Char-Updates - ich kann es grad nicht prüfen. Die Darstellung der Charseiten (wie schon in einem anderen Thread hier im Support-Forum erwähnt) generieren grad einen zu hohe Speicherlast bei vollständigen Char-Daten. Das ist wie gesagt bereits behoben, aber momentan auf dem Testserver, weil noch ein Rechtesystem und ein paar neue Features hinzukommen. Die Fertigstellung hat leider in der vergangenen Woche nicht geklappt - diese Woche sollte es aber drin sein.


selbe antwort gabs auch schon vor monaten mit zu hoher speicherlast von einem moderator hier, also mal im ernst, ihr solltet das ganze blasc - teil mal überarbeiten oder noch besser abschaffen weils noch nie richtig funktioniert hat und wenns mal paar tage geht es nur falsche daten liefert, sry is aber so, selbe "ausreden" wenns um darstellung von signaturen mit sonderzeichen geht (siehe unten), auch seit ewigkeiten bekommt man gesagt man arbeitet dran ... ohne shice da muß man sich echt ma aufregen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ihr leistet alle gute arbeit. das ganze buffed team, aber ich kann leuten nix anbieten was nicht geht, das dürfte eigentlich einleuchten.


----------



## Astaramsis (17. Dezember 2008)

Astaramsis schrieb:


> Bei mir ist genau das selbe, mein Main-Char wird nicht angezeigt, alle anderen funktionieren einwandfrei...
> 
> Übrigens wird der Char korrekt angezeigt, wenn man bei Buffed ausgeloggt ist, vielleicht hilft das ja bei der Fehlersuche
> 
> ...



Das Problem besteht leider noch immer...


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2008)

Astaramsis schrieb:


> Das Problem besteht leider noch immer...



Ja, sonst hätte es bereits eine News dazu gegeben.


----------



## Gimlimeister (22. Dezember 2008)

es scheint ja wieder zu gehen mit auto blog nur es geht extrem falsch. ich habe zwar 9 chars aber keiner davon ist schmied und trotzdem wird die ganze palette an schmiedekunst - rezepten angezeigt, find ich öhm sehr merkwürdig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

